# Just another Friday Fatty



## bigmikey14 (Jun 3, 2016)

And a couple burgers for the boy and his friend.  Started with a 60/40 mix of ground beef and pork.  1.5 lbs in each gallon zip local, rolled flat with Rolling pin and into the fridge while rest was prepped. Next, I made a box of stove top cornbread stuffing and homemade mashed potatoes. Chilled both of those also. Then I chopped up some red peppers and jalapeños and added them to 2 cans of strained corn. Then added the stuffing to finish the mixture. 
I cut open both bags of meat and connected them to make it longer for an easier roll.  Topped that with thin sliced Colby jack cheese, then the mashed potatoes, then the stuffing mixture.  I used the plastic bag to roll it up, seasoned with Tatonka Dust, set on the bacon weave and used the prepaid saran wrap to roll that up. A quick chill in the freezer while the kettle came up to temp. 
Added a few burgers for the boys Cuzco they didn't want to wait. 






















































































Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one (Jun 3, 2016)

Pretty impressive so far!


----------



## bigmikey14 (Jun 4, 2016)

Finished pics, definitely be doing this one again






























Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2016)

I like the combo!

Great  looking fattie!

Points!

Al


----------



## bigmikey14 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks smokinAl


----------



## shoebe (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice work, I would love something like that


----------



## mossymo (Jun 6, 2016)

That fatty looks incredible, nice work!


----------



## bigwillie (Jun 8, 2016)

Great looking fattie and I like the butterfly valve on top of your wsm.


----------



## lomac (Jun 12, 2016)

Mmmm that looks amazing. What temp and length of time did u go.


----------



## jp61 (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice job! It looks delicious!


----------



## sauced (Jun 15, 2016)

Man, this is such a great web site. I am learning sooooo much. I have never heard of a fattie and after seeing and reading all about them, I am going to add these babies to my arsenal!! Thanks everyone!!

BTW.....that fattie looks fantastic!!


----------



## bigmikey14 (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks yall


----------

